# Tow Vehicle And Travel Trailer



## theozbc (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm considering purchasing a 2006 29BHS. The 29BHS is 30'8" long. I plan to tow it with my 2004 Durango (2nd Generation). The Durango has the factory tow package installed. Although, it has the 3.55 gear; it's rated to pull 7150lbs. If I upgrade the gears to a 3.93, it'll pull up to 8950lbs. The 29BHS dry is ~5200lbs.

Does anyone see any towing issues I should to be aware of with this TV and TT setup/configuration?

Regards,
-Brian


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah....

I would check the dry weight of that again....my 28bhs is more than that, and I know the new floorplan of the 29 is higher.

Your wheelbase on the Durango is, IMHO, too short. I would look no lower than a 3/4 ton truck or SUV to pull it.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just thought I would add that the weight you are quoting is the manufacturer's list weight before any of the options are added, as well as anything else that you may put in. I know that I will be upgrading from my 1/2 ton P-up to a 3/4 ton as soon as possible. It tows it, but I would be better off with more support in rear end. shy

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

theozbc said:


> The 29BHS dry is ~5200lbs.
> 
> [snapback]56795[/snapback]​


Dude -- my 23RS DRY wieght is 4360 and my actual weight is 5775..

The Keystone Dry weight does not count anything but the wheels, axles, and shell .. to get true weight you then have to add all the options, and propane and battery and hitch and the list goes on and on...

When i first went to look at the Outback a dealer told me that many people pull the 23RS with the Xterra -- the dealer I eventually went with laughed his ass off and told ne that he wouldn't even sell me one if i didn't show up there with at least a 1/2 ton with a tow package --

I would bet that your true weight will be closer to 6800 (just guessing) and add that to the fact that you have a long trailer and a short wheelbase --


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

As a 2nd generation Durango owner, the wheelbase is to short for the trailer you want to pull. You have the power (HEMI)!!!!!!!!!

I tow a 25RSS with my Durango, I wouldn't go any larger.

A RAM P/U with the HEMI would be ideal for your needs, providing you want to stick with a Mopar.

Mike


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Great truck and awesome motor but that's way too much trailer for that size truck. My best guess is that a 25RSS would have the same sleeping capacity and be much better suited to your truck.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

brian.
sorry, but i have to agree with everybody else on this one.

check out my SIGNATURE below.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto Brain
I have to also agree with everyone else.
Not enough TV.

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I have the same Durango. It does fine with my 21. But that's it. I have no problem "pulling" it. And my wheelbase length is ok for the trailer length. but I'd be very hesitant to pull anything longer than that. 
For what it's worth, as for weight, the factory weight quote on a 21 is 4330. My actual weight on the inside of the trailer door is 5500.
I agree with everyone else. I will say you might could tow it, but it definatly wouldn't be safe. even with the wdh setup right, I get some whip with mine after a big rig blows by. I would imagine you'd get quite a bit more with a trailer that is 8 foot longer.
Look at it as a reason to size up on tow vehicles! But we can all tell you that if you get an Outback, you won't look back. Nothing else measures up to the quality.
Mark


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I DEFINATELY agree with everyone else









Nonny has a 05 Durango with the Hemi and a 23rs. It will pull it, but not all the great. With a trailer that size, there is NO way you should pull with a vehicle with that short of wheelbase







. You would be putting your family at risk as well as everyone else on the road. I would have to say no smaller than a 1/2 ton with some mods, or else a 3/4 ton. That is a big trailer dude, it requires a bigger tow vehicle.

Good luck action .


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Hate to say it my good man but I got to go with the rest of the clan.

I'm pulling a 25RSS with a 1500 Suburban and although I'm legal (barely) I still stress sometimes while towing, and that is not where you want to be when you are going camping. Turns the beer sour.

If you do go your current route then at minimum I'd invest in a Hensley despite the cost (3-4K). At least it would help stabilize the rig.

As far as re-gearing, thatâ€™s only the start. You need to consider breaks, transmission, suspension.. ya-da, ya-da, ya-daâ€¦â€¦. Can you say â€œEmployee Discountâ€?

Bill


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Once again - agreed..

I have a 05' Hemi Durango and there is plenty of power to pull our 25RSS. But even with a WDH and sway control, I still feel like the 25 is a little too much for the Durango's short wheelbase - especially with the combination of poor Michigan roads and level of semi traffic .Just weighed it a few weeks ago and it weighed at 5450 lbs.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Brian,

As others have mentioned here, the published dry weight has little in common with the actual dry weight.

The same is true of the published length. I don't know the exact dimensions of the 29BHS, but I would not be surprised if the actual length is five to six feet greater than what is published.

In any case, way too much trailer for a TV with a short wheelbase!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

First, the wheelbase of the Durango is too short. With a short wheelbase on a travel vehicle pulling a long trailer, the laws of physics take over and you become a danger on the road.

Second, I don't believe you'll find it a cost effective option to switch out your rear differential.

Third, even if you do swith out your rear differential you won't be getting 8,900 pounds worth of towing capacity. This is a maximum rating, which wouldn't be practical once you hit any significant amount of hills. In addition, the 8,900 pound maximum rating on the Durango assumes there's nothing in the Durango but a driver. Throw in a wife, three kids and the crap that they take with them and you've now added more than 500 lbs, thereby reducing your rated towing capacity to 8,400 lbs or less. By the way, did you get any nice options? Because that 8,900 lbs does not include the added weight of many options. By the time you're done, you could find yourself with an actual maximum rating much closer to 8,000 lbs. If you want to do any real towing then you should try and avoid going over 70% of your maximum rating, which puts you in somewhere around 5,600 lbs.

In short, don't do it.

Signed - Stacey's husband


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I totally agree. As my son, Grunt0311 said, my Durango pulls my 23RS but I'm already planning to trade up on my TV. Might I suggest looking at all the Outbacks to see if another can meet your needs? I sleep 9 in my 23RS (2 couples and 3 singles in my family) and have lots of room. Each has its own practicality but the highest priority in decision-making if you MUST tow with the Durango should be what size IT can SAFELY tow that will meet your needs as closesly as possible. We all would surely like to keep you with us and one of our member families has already lost a daughter in an accident while towing! Please choose safe rather than sorry!


----------



## theozbc (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I'm a newbie and needed this input from you. I think we'll take a look at the smaller Outback trailers and find one that meets our needs. My family consists of a wife and three daughters. My neighbor just bought a Chevy Quad Cab with the Duramax/Allison combo. I don't have the means to swap our Durango so we'll have to find a trailer that fits the vehicle. An upgrade may be possible down the road.

I'm going to talk with the wife and see what she thinks about the smaller Outback TT's.

Regards,
-Brian


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Even though the 23RS is quite a bit smaller, it really is a nice TT. I absolutely love mine! I had traded my truck for a Durango iin February and ran into a storm/tornado with my pop-up camper in August, which totalled the camper. I bought my OB with my family in mind. I'm widowed and single, I have 2 married sons (ages 28 & 29), a single daughter (age 36) and her daughter (my awesome granddaughter and traveling buddy, age 9). I wanted something so we could each have our own sleeping space and this does it for us. Even if my daughter and I marry, we can still all fit (though 2 couples will definitely be cuddling). I don't recall which size has a separate sleeping space with 4 bunks and a closet in the front, but it's very nice if you have kids. Glad to hear you've decided to proceed with caution. Let us know what you decide and Welcome to Outbackers.com! We're so glad to have you with us!!


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

ok...now I am starting to get a little nervous! We purchased a 31RQS, and will be towing with a Dodge Ram 2500 Hemi, max towing is 10800. Is this going to be safe? I hope so as I do not plan to buy yet another truck!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

lilmismajik said:


> ok...now I am starting to get a little nervous! We purchased a 31RQS, and will be towing with a Dodge Ram 2500 Hemi, max towing is 10800. Is this going to be safe? I hope so as I do not plan to buy yet another truck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be OK....I just saw at the dealership anew 31RQS getting ready for its PDI....

It was going to be towed by a 1/2 ton GMC Extended can shortbed....definitely way too much for that vehicle!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You should been fine.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Even if my daughter and I marry


Nonny, is that legal in your state?











> We purchased a 31RQS, and will be towing with a Dodge Ram 2500 Hemi, max towing is 10800. Is this going to be safe?


lilmismajik, You should be fine with the 2500. And I agree, the 1500 GMC is not enough truck for the 31!

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Legal in MI? Isn't it legal in every state? We're very liberal in this here county. Let's see, mswalt, my brother married my sister, my cousin married his aunt, my uncle married his mother and my dad married his brother. Why the heck wouldn't I be able to marry my daughter? Sheesh. Just one more good reason to live in MI!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

nonny said:


> Legal in MI? Isn't it legal in every state? We're very liberal in this here county. Let's see, mswalt, my brother married my sister, my cousin married his aunt, my uncle married his mother and my dad married his brother. Why the heck wouldn't I be able to marry my daughter? Sheesh. Just one more good reason to live in MI!
> [snapback]58069[/snapback]​

















ROTFLMAO!!!!!

Steve


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

*ROTFLMAO!!!!!* I hate to sound ignorant (a common problem these days) but just what do these initials stand for? I was often the victim of _initial language_ when my boys were teens. I think I'm old enough now for the real deal (matter of fact, I'm too old for some things now)! P.S. Someday I'll be old enough and brave enough to try out these emoticons and then y'all best watch out!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Rolling On The Floor Laughing My A.. Off


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh! Now I'm ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Why the heck wouldn't I be able to marry my daughter?


nonny,

Now that's what I call one big happy family!!!









Have a great one!

Mark


----------

